# Chicagoland Orchidfest - 2013



## tomkalina (Sep 7, 2013)

Mark your calendars to attend the nineteenth (Hard to Believe!) annual Chicagoland Orchidfest. The Festival is held at two commercial orchid ranges: Orchids By Hausermann in Villa Park, IL and Natt's Orchids in Naperville,IL (about 40 minutes from Hausermann's). Hours are 8am-6pm on Friday, Sept 20 and Saturday Sept. 21, and 10am to 3 pm on Sunday, Sept.22, 2013. Refreshments will be served at both locations. See www.chicagolandorchidfest.com for full details.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2013)

Have a great show. I have a tournament that weekend but if anyone will shop and send...
Actually I'm waiting for a respose from Taiwan..


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 8, 2013)

No response from Taiwan either. That's one reason why I decided on Santa Ana. I'll catch you next time Tom. I will also have a few people to stop by and buy if there is something you want Eric.


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you Chicago-ites heard from Arnie Klehm recently? Is he digging out successfully from the fire?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry Tim- I do not know. Tom or Leo should have a better idea.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 12, 2013)

I will be there ..visiting family again


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 12, 2013)

Look forward to seeing you there again, Ed. We should have a couple new Phrag. hybrid compots ready for the event. As far as Arnie Klehm, I don't think he's actively back in business. I may be wrong about this (Leo may have more up to date info.)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> No response from Taiwan either. That's one reason why I decided on Santa Ana. I'll catch you next time Tom. I will also have a few people to stop by and buy if there is something you want Eric.


Hmmm, thanks .


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 12, 2013)

tim said:


> Have you Chicago-ites heard from Arnie Klehm recently? Is he digging out successfully from the fire?


He was at our club meeting last month selling some divisions. I got the same impression as Tom.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope someone takes some nice photos for us!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 13, 2013)

i will take my camera for sure..new canon 6D with 24 to 70 2.8 DV VC..(sorry, i am beside myself right now, it's an awesome camera)


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 9, 2014)

Getting to be that time of year again! The 2014 Chicagoland Orchidfest will take place on Sept. 19-21 at two Chicago area locations: Orchids By Hausermann in Villa Park, IL and Natt's Orchids in Naperville, IL. Ecuagenera, The Orchid Trading Company and Fox Valley Orchids, Ltd. will be the guest growers at Orchids By Hausermann, and New Vison Orchids, Little Frog Orchids and Ten Shin Gardens will be the guest growers at Natt's. I invite you all to stop by if you can - it's the kick-off for the fall orchid season in Chicago. Hope you can make this one, Eric!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2014)

Hmmm, thanks. If my torn hamstring doesn't heal up then its possible. Otherwise practicing for World Cup.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 10, 2014)

Paintball injury? Hamstrings are slow to heal, so don't rush it......


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes. Thanks.


----------

